# Loved you yesterday, love you today, loving you forever



## collie_crazy

Our beautiful baby girl, 

Today is the day you were due to join your family, the 1st of January 2012  what a start to the new year that would have been. A new year, a new baby, a new family. However that was not to be and instead of meeting you today I am sending you this letter and poem attached to a bright lantern in the hope it reaches you in the stars. I send with it a million hugs and kisses that I can only dream of giving you now.

The short 17 weeks you were inside mummy where the best 17 weeks of mine and daddies lives, we loved you from the moment we knew you were there and we could not have been more excited. We couldnt wait till the day we could hold you in our arms and proudly show you off to the world as ours. Sadly the day we met you came too soon and our worlds fell apart on the 24th July 2011 when you were born silently into this world  too small and too sick to make it to be with us. My darling, I wish I could have protected you, to have made you better, to have stopped you from getting sick  but I couldnt and Emily that breaks my heart. Everyday I wish I could have done more to protect you.

We love you so much more than anyone will ever know, more than we even knew possible before you came along and we miss you more and more each day. We will never be the same people now, we have changed forever, we are mummy and daddy but have no baby to show for it but what we do have is a beautiful tiny angel watching over us.

We will never ever forget you Emily, our beautiful first born daughter. You are more special to us than you will ever know. And as long as we're living, our baby youll be. 

Emily McDonald
Born sleeping 24th July 2011. 
Always in our thoughts,
Forever in our hearts.

Love, kisses and great big hugs, 
Mummy and Daddy 
Xxx

We wrote the poem below on a lantern and released it to the stars above, I hope it reached you little one :kiss:



To my darling Emily on this special day
This loving little verse I send my angels way
Every single word I hope will reach and touch
My sweet and gentle baby that I miss so much.

On this day I feel you close but then I always do
Not a day will pass when I dont think of you
We never got the time to share our lives together 
But you are always with me and in my heart forever.

So with these words Ill say goodbye,
And try to smile and not to cry
With hugs and kisses I send above
To my sweet Emily with all my love.

:kiss::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Hellylou

Beautiful. Thinking of you today. :hugs:


----------



## kiki04

:hugs: What a beautiful way to honor her memory :cloud9:


----------



## OliveBay

:cry: Beautiful words. My thoughts are with you :hugs:


----------



## winterwonder

:hugs: Lovely :cry:


----------



## Bride2b

Thinking of you and your angel, the letter & poem are so beautiful xx:cry:


----------



## mhazzab

Amanda your words are so beautiful, you made me cry.
Emily will be so proud having such wonderful parents who love her so much.

All my love xxx


----------



## Nikki_d72

That's beautiful, Amanda. It made me cry too, it's so touching. Emily will love it and she knows what a loving Mummy and Daddy she has. Much love to you both on this day. xxxx


----------



## Vickieh1981

Awww that is just so beautiful. I'm sorry that she is no longer with you :( What a hard way to start the new year :hugs:


----------



## SabrinaKat

in tears...so very lovely....

best wishes


----------



## yazoo

lovely. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jennijunni

that was so beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## dnlfinker

Its so sweet, your poem nd words are lovely


----------



## blav

So beautiful, fighting back tears because I'm at work! I'm sure that Emily knows you were thinking of her today (and every day) and how much you love her. So sweet.


----------



## due3may12

am in bits after reading that.... its so so beautiful! xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Andypanda6570

Amanda, I am so deeply sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs: That poem was beautiful :cry::cry: Thinking of you and Emily today and forever :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MummyStobe

That's lovely Amanda.

I was thinking about you yesterday. xx


----------

